# Attestation pour récupérer l'enfant



## Elfy01 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,  la petite que je garde va aller à la gym le soir à la sortie de l'école.  Ces parents ne pouvant l'emmener, c'est la maman d'une de ses copines qui va l'emmener. 
J'ai demandé à la maman qu'elle me fournisse une attestation me déchargeant de toute responsabilité les soirs de gym, qu'elle n'a pas faite. Et me prévient par SMS que c'est la maman de la copine qui récupère sa fille. 
En a t-elle le droit ou doit elle effectivement me fournir une attestation. 
Je me suis embrouillé avec la maman de la copine qui me dit qu'un simple SMS fait fois. C'est le ram qui lui aurait dit.

Je suis en litige avec la maman de la petite que je garde. Je pense qu'à la fin du mois il va y avoir une procédure au prud'homme. Donc je veux assuré mes arrières. Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Septembre 2022)

Toute personne qui vient chercher l'enfant en dehors des parents doit être inscrite dans les documents du contrat 
Et avec pièce d'identité
Donc oui la il faut un document officiel
J'aurais fait comme vous


----------



## Petuche (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, ça m'est déjà arrivée et dans ce cas je demande un document écrit et signé par les 2 PE. Plus d'identité de la personne... tu as raison il faut se couvrir.  Bonne journée


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

je ne comprends pas,
si la copine va chercher la petite a la sortie d'école pour la déposer a la gym, vous n'avez donc d'accueil avec cette petite? si?
si pas d'accueil ce soir là chez vous il n'y a rien a faire..


----------



## B29 (14 Septembre 2022)

Il faut avoir une attestation des parents qui indique les noms et prénoms des personnes qui peuvent venir chercher les enfants. Et demander à la personne qui se présente une pièce d'identité sinon vous ne confiez pas cet enfant.


----------



## Elfy01 (14 Septembre 2022)

Si kikine la petite est censé être chez moi au vu des heures du contrat. Sauf que les parents l'ont inscrite à la gym et les horaires correspondent au mienne


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

donc ce soir là elle ne vient pas du tout chez vous...
c'est simplement une absence pour convenance donc vous êtes payée mais en aucun responsable de quoi que soit puisque ce soir l'enfant ne met pas un pied chez vous
donc aucun papier a faire


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

l'attestation c'est uniquement si une tierce personne vient récupérer l'enfant CHEZ VOUS, a VOTRE domicile.. là ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Elfy01 (14 Septembre 2022)

Et donc s'il y a un accident pendant le trajet alors que la petite est censé être chez moi. Je ne suis pas responsable ???


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

non elle est sous la responsabilité de l'adulte qui l'accompagne


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

si un enfant a un accident un jour il n'est pas allé a l'école parce que rdv médical, et qu'il y a un accident l'école ne peut être tenu responsable de quoi que soit puisque l'enfant n'y était pas.. ben là c'est pareil


----------



## liline17 (14 Septembre 2022)

et puis, vous avez le SMS qui prouve que vous n'avez pas l'enfant, pour moi, tout est bon


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Qu’elle vous fasse un copié-collé de son sms et qu’elle l’envoie par mail.
Nom prénom adresse téléphone de sa copine 

📌 Et surtout pièce d’identité à demander impérativement et à vérifier bien sûr. 

Encore du vécu !

J’ai même eu le père qui a divorcé 3 fois qui m'avait balancé en formant mon portillon :

« Au fait c’est une nouvelle baby-sitter qui vient ce soir et elle est voilée »

Pas le temps de lui dire quoi que ce soit déjà dans sa bagnole de fonction !

Aussitôt mails à la maman + à ma puéricultrice.... « impératif votre mail pour me confirmer qu’une nouvelle baby-sitter avec ses nom, prénom, adresse, portable et que sa pièce d’identité Sera IMPÉRATIVEMENT demandée sinon l’enfant ne lui sera pas remise »

+ envoyé par sms si elle ne regardait pas ses mails. 

Elle l’a fait et lorsque j’ai eu cette dame voilée donc ne voyant que Ses yeux, j’ai appelé sur son portable et ça a bien sonné. Stress total ! Mon mari était présent.

Le lendemain j’ai dit ce que j'avais à dire à la mère qui m’annonce « je l’ai remplacée » 

En + 2 enfants accueillis avaient pleuré avec des cris perçants ayant eu peur de voir cette dame. La totale 👎🏼😡

Il faut écrire un livre de notre vécu d’AM avec les parents d’enfer les filles ...


----------



## Elfy01 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ok merci à tous. Je suis entrain de péter un câble avec cette maman car depuis le 1 septembre elle ne m'a toujours pas amené l'avenant à mon contrat pour diminution d'heures et comme elle sait que je vais le refuser. Elle trouve toujours une excuse pour ne pas me l'amener sauf que la semaine prochaine c'est elle qui a ses filles et non le papa donc elle ne va pas avoir le choix de me voir.


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

plusieurs choses:

- ton Employeur a le droit de t'envoyer qui il veut pour récupérer son enfant et une trace écrite tel qu'un mail ou un SMS suffit
- seules les officiers de la loi sont autorisés à demander les papiers d'identité de quelqu'un, donc non l'AM n'a pas à exiger de voir les papiers, c'est donc à son employeur de faire en sorte qu'elle ne se trompe pas de personne
- si ton employeur veut s'assurer que tu remette bien son enfant à la bonne personne il doit, au mieux venir te présenter la personne lui même avant d'en avoir besoin, au pire demander lui même à cette personne de te montrer sa carte d'identité en arrivant
- même si ton contrat mentionne que l'enfant doit être chez toi, s'il ne l'est pas ce n'est alors pas ton problème de savoir avec qui il est, tu as encore moins de raisons de vérifier l'identité de cette personne si ce n'est pas toi qui remet l'enfant
- si ton contrat dit que tu dois récupérer l'enfant à la sortie de l'école et qu'une autre personne se pointe pour prendre l'enfant à ta place, pour la laisser faire alors oui il te faut un SMS ou un mail du PE confirmant cet ordre: ce n'est pas l'AM qui récupère mon enfant tels jours à telle heure. Tu n'es alors pas censée être à l'école, ce n'est pas toi qui remet l'enfant, c'est bien l'école qui le fait, ce n'est pas ton problème, ni ta responsabilité.
- il est un peu dommage de repousser le moment de te demander de signer un Avenant sous pretexte qu'elle sait que tu le refuserais car alors jusqu'à preuve du contraire c'est le contrat en cours qui s'applique et doit être payé même si dans les faits l'enfant est souvent absent.
- il est ridicule de vouloir présenter un Avenant tant qu'on n'a pas trouvé un accord après négociation.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Septembre 2022)

Chantou pas mal le coup du voile !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Kikine 

J’ai compris que c’est la copine qui vient chercher la petite. 

Donc normalement une attestation, avec nom prénom adresse et téléphone, là il n’y en a pas. Donc sms à garder.

Perso, j’aurais envoyé un mail à la mère, et j’aurai joint la capture d’écran du sms. 



Madame,

J’ai bien reçu votre sms le XX/XX/XX à xh.


CAPTURE ÉCRAN SMS 


Je prends bonne note que Mme Y viendra désormais chercher votre enfant B tous les xxxxx 

Me confirmer ses coordonnées par mail pour mon dossier (PMI + assurance professionnelle)

Merci de me retourner le présent mail avec la mention »bon pour accord »

fait à Xxxxxxxx, le xxxxxx



C’est dingue ce genre de comportement. 

Perso, lorsque cela m’arrive, je demande toutes les coordonnées par mail + carte d’identité de la personne qui vient. Ils sont prévenus.

JE pense qu’il faut la bonne intonation… 

Bon courage 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui Angele j’ai eu un papa qui m’avait balancé à la hauteur de mon portillon. Que nouvelle baby-sitter et en + voilée !

Il m’avait bien énervée celui là … d’ailleurs il a été puni car il a encore divorcé une 3eme fois ce cxx

J’avais aussitôt envoyé à sa femme sms + mail et que la PMI serait informée sur le champ de leur manière de faire.

Elle m’avait très vite répondu par mail les coordonnées de la personne voilée et en + elle n’avait durée qu’1 jour et était venue avec l’aînée.

Tu m’ennuies… tu vas avoir un problème grave donc fais gaffe …


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Griselda sur le principe non un mail ne suffit pas. C'est autorisation écrite et signée.  Et avec photo personnellement ! On ne va pas confier l'enfant à x ou y avec un simple SMS sans trombinoscope .

En tout cas jamais ce ne serait possible pour moi sans ces conditions. D'ailleurs c'est bien une des annexes à mes contrats.


----------



## Dodo95 (18 Octobre 2022)

Entièrement d’accord avec @GénéralMétal1988, nous avons dans nos contrat de travail des autorisations que le P-E doit remplir et signer. Pour ma part, le P-E me préviens par écrit et je demande la carte d’identité pour vérifier l’identité de la personne qui viendra  récupérer l´enfant. Pour dégager ma responsabilité s´ il y avait un accident par exemple.


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Kikine
> 
> J’ai compris que c’est la copine qui vient chercher la petite.
> 
> ...


la copine va chercher la petite a la sortie de l'école pas chez l'am.. il n'y a donc aucune attestation a faire puisque là c'est l'école qui rend l'enfant a la copine


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Octobre 2022)

Si tu tiens à une attestation tu peux très bien l'écrire en te basant sur les renseignements du SMS et des que tu vois la maman tu lui fais dater et signer. Tu précises que la dame devra te présenter sa carte d'identité. Précise que la pmi t'a dit de procéder ainsi


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Octobre 2022)

Le mieux serait que l'école soit prévenue que la petite part avec une tierce personne ce jour-là !!!


----------

